# Smoked deer summer sausage



## wildcat706 (Jul 10, 2014)

I made this recipe  for Christmas It was the bomb everyone wanted more.


Makes 192 servings



This is a recipe for 24 logs. I slice those logs into half, and I counted 1/4 of that half log as a serving.
  

[h4]Recipe Ingredients for Venison - Summer Sausage[/h4]

*15*pounds Deer, Ground 
*10*pounds 50/50 (fat/lean) coarse ground pork trimmings      I used whole chicken if you are on a restricted diet in stead of fat.*2*cups water
*5*serving serving tspn
*2/3*cup salt. It calls for salt but I leave it out its salty enough with the cure to do the job
*1/4*cup whole mustard seed
*1/4*cup Pepper 
*1/4*cup sugar
*3*tablespoons garlic powder
*1* 
tablespoon marjoram

* You can add cheese , chili peppers etc if you would like.


Grind the Meat -  You will want to use a coarse plate in the meat grinder to make the desired texture. Grind each type of meat, then mix the different meats together. Keep the meat cold until you are ready to smoke your venison summer sausage.
	 
Cure the Ground Meat - Use curing salts to cure the meat I used Morton Tender Quick Add the salt cure mixture into the meat and mix well. Refrigerated 4 to 8 hrs while the meat is curing. You will also want to remix the meat  during the curing process to ensure a full and proper cure. After curing rinse meat with water to remove extra cure<< This is a pain in the butt" If I did this again I would probably cure the meat first and then grind it.


Season the Meat -  which have all of the summer sausage ingredients ready to be mixed into your meat. You can mix the meat by hand in a large bowl, but a meat mixer makes the job easy and convenient.
	 
Stuff the Sausage into Casings - Now your sausage is ready to be stuffed into casings.
	 
What Casings to Use - If you want to use a natural casing, we suggest Beef Bung or Beef Middle natural sausage casings. You can also use synthetic casings or fibrous casings that are 2-1/2 to 3 inches in diameter.
  
  Smoke the Sausage in a Smoker - Now you are ready to smoke your summer sausage. Hang the stuffed summer sausage in the smoker or smokehouse and gradually increase the temperature gradually throughout the smoking process. The low temperature in the smoker gently cooks the sausage, preventing the fat from rendering out.













10531281_571325376321033_1131365502_n.jpg



__ wildcat706
__ Jul 10, 2014






smoke at 140F for 2 hours, then at 160F for another 2 hours, then at 175F until the internal temperature of the sausage reaches 155F. If your smoker temperature can't reach that low, smoke as close to 175F as you can until the sausage temperature hits 155F.
	 
After smoking, the sausages are rinsed in cold water to chill them and stop the cooking process. They are then dried and ready to be eaten or stored  vacuum seal.


----------

